# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  نتائج مباريات المريـــخ السوداني بطل الدوري الممتاز لعام 2019 - 2020

## شريف كامل احمد

*نتائج مباريات المريخ في دوري السوداني الممتاز في العام 2020

✏ رصـــد :: شريف كامل احمد 
♻ الدورة الاولـي :
الآسبـوع الاول  :

اهلي مروي 2 ـ 3 المريخ
الاهداف :
السماني الصاوي 
بكري المدينة 
بكري المدينـة 

الآسبـوع الـثاني  :

المريخ 4 ـ 0 اهلي الخرطوم
الاهداف ::
رمضان عجب 
رمضان عجب 
النعســــــان
سيف تيري

الآسبـوع الـثالث : 

المريخ 0 ـ 0 حي العرب 


الآسبـوع الـرابـع :

حي الوادي 1 - 0 المريخ


الآسبـوع الــخامـس  :

مريخ الفاشر 0 ـ 1 المريخ
الاهــداف :: 
 سيف تيــــري 

الآسبـوع الــسادس  :

 هلال الفاشر 1 ـ 2 المريخ
الاهــداف ::
رمضان عجـب
عمــادالصينـي

الآسبـوع الـسابـع  :

الخرطوم 0 ـ 0 المريخ 



الآسبـوع الـثامن  :

المريخ 2 ـ 0 الهلال
الاهــداف ::
رمضان عجب 
رمضان عجب

الآسبـوع الـتــاسع :

الرابطة 1 ـ 2 المريخ
الاهداف ::
نيلسون 
صلاح نمر 

الآسبـوع العـــاشر :

المريخ 2 ـ 0 الفلاح 
الاهـــداف ::
نيلسون
سيف تيري

الآسبـوع الـحادي عشر  :

اهلي عطبرة 2 ـ 3 المـريخ
الاهـــداف ::
التـــــــش
النعســـان
نمــــــــــر

الآسبـوع الـثاني عشر :

المـريخ 3 ـ 0 هلال كادوقلي 
الاهــداف ::
 شلــــــش
 النعســان
الـتــــش

الآسبـوع الـثالث عشر :

الامـل 1 ـ 0 المــريخ

الآسبـوع الـرابع عشر :

المــريخ 1 ـ 0 الاهلي شندي
الاهـــداف ::
عجــــــب

الآسبـوع الـخامس عشر  :

المــريخ 4 ـ 0 الشرطة القضارف
الاهداف ::
تيـــــــري
عجــــــب
تيــــــــري
الصـــــاوي

الآسبـوع الـسادس عشر  :

هلال الابيض 1 ـ 0 المريخ


 *♻ الدورة الثانيـــة :* 

الآسبـوع الـسابع عشر :

هلال كادقلي 1 - 3 المـــــريخ
الاهـــداف ::
 صلاح نمر 
 رمضان عجب
 التــــــــش

الآسبـوع الـثامن عشر  :

اهلي شندي 1 ـ 0 المــريخ

الآسبـوع الـتاسع عشر :

المريـخ 4 ـ 2 هلال الفاشر
الاهـــداف ::
كورتكيلا
ريشموند
عجــب
التكت

الآسبـوع الـعشـــرين :

حي العرب 0  ـ 3 المريــخ
الاهـــداف ::
 ريشمــــوند
 السماني الصاوي
 التــــــــــش

الاسبـــــوع الحادي والعشرون :

المريـخ 0 ـ 0 اهلـي مروي

الاسبـــوع الثاني والعشـرون :

الشرطة القضارف 0 - 3 المــريخ
الاهــــداف :
ريشمـــوند
ريشمونـــد
الصينـــــــي

الاسبــــوع الثالث والعشـــرون :

المـــريخ 1 - 0 الخــرطوم
الاهـــداف :
رمضــان عجب

الاسبـــوع الرابـع والعشـرون :

المـريــخ 4 - 1 الرابطة كوستي
امير كمال
التــــــــش
ريشمـــوند
محمد الرشيد

الاسبـــوع الخامس والعشـرون :

اهلي الخرطوم 2 - 2 المــــريخ
تيـــري
عجــــب

الاسبـــوع السادس والعشـرون :

الفــــــلاح 0 - 2 المــــريخ
بيبــــــو
تيـــري

الاسبـــوع السابع والعشـرون :

 المــــريخ 0-0 هلال الابيــض

الاسبـــوع الثـامن والعشـرون :

المــــريخ 4 - 1 اهـلي عطبرة
ريشموند
التـــش
التكــــت
هدف عكسي


الاسبـــوع التاسع والعشـرون :

المــــريخ 3 - 0 امـل عطبرة
عجـــــب

الاسبــوع الثلاثـــون :
المــريخ 1 - 0 مريخ الفــاشر
تيــــــري

الاسبــــوع الحادي والثلاثـون :
المـــريــخ 2 - 0 حي الوادي نيــــالا
عجــــــــب
عجــــــــب


الاسبـــوع الاخيـــــر :
الهـــــلال 0 - 1 المــــريـــخ
السماني الصـــاوي


نهاية الجولات
المريخ بطل الدوري
رمضان عجب الهـــداف 


التكــــت
تيـــــــري

الاسبـــوع الثلاثـــــــون :

المــــريخ 1 - 0 مريخ الفاشر
تيـــــــري
                        	*

----------

